# NY rider



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello I'm new to these forums. I will be riding Camelback, PA and am looking to get my first setup. Trying to figure out what I want to get and sift through all of the choices.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Do you know what type of riding you want to focus on? i.e. freestyle or all mountain riding? Also, what are your specs: Height, Weight, Shoesize

Edit: By the way welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

where from ny r u


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

I suggest a Ride setup or Flow. Welcome!!


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Omg bird is the word...thanks for getting that stupid song stuck in my head. That is the most annoying episode ever


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

hi! forgot about this i live just outside of nyc and i already got myself a new burton board/bindings. haven't had time to go try boots.


----------

